# Woman Fired for being too hot.



## Cermage (Jun 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> She was too sexy for her shirts, so sexy it hurt - her career, court papers say.
> 
> A curvy Queens woman says she was forced out of her job at Citibank because her male co-workers found her figure "too distracting."
> 
> ...



source

further pictures

they're complaining... *why?*


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Being sexy is hard


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 3, 2010)

I got fired from T-mobile for being too cold.

My presence was distracting.

Is that the same thing? XD

Then again, I prefer that over being drooled over when I was working at both of the Gamestops in my area.
Even though they complained it wasn't a "girl's" place to be.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 3, 2010)

How dumb was that firing her because she's too hot! I hope they get slapped with a lawsuit and she should sue their asses in court.


----------



## Beats (Jun 3, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> they're complaining... *why?*



I know. Why the hell would they fire her?


----------



## clegion (Jun 3, 2010)

what the hell?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 3, 2010)

Lawsuit without merit huh? Good luck arguing that case, you fired her not because she wasn't doing her job right but because of how she looked.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 3, 2010)

So, the people with the dirty mind keeps their job, while those with a professional mindset gets fire, real classy jackass... real classy.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 3, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> they're complaining... *why?*


Imagine having the desire to fap every time you remember that she is there, every time she passes in front of you, etc.
I think it is like playing Bayonetta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Don't take this post seriously.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 3, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> So, the people with the dirty mind keeps their job, while those with a professional mindset gets fire, real classy jackass... real classy.




Isn't that normally how it goes?


----------



## Njrg (Jun 3, 2010)

Hoo won a wok at deh Shitty Bank anyway?


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 3, 2010)

...




uhh... i don't get it why she is fired?
there is not 'thick' reason to get her fired...


----------



## Depravo (Jun 3, 2010)

All the pictures of her look like a professional photo shoot. This isn't some kind of publicity stunt for a wannabe model or something, is it?

If not it was probably the other female staff that complained because the men were no longer looking at _them_. Jealousy can be a terrible thing.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 3, 2010)

*stares at photo drooling* :U .......... Wait.. What are talking about again?


----------



## Mid123 (Jun 3, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2010)

C'mon, even SEC Officials watched porn excessively when the economy was going downhill, how clean could these guys minds be?

Poor lady. But she's really kinda haw.


----------



## Cablephish (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, she can always submit a grievance, because that's not a real reason to fire someone.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope she's replaced by someone morbidly obese and grotesque. More eye-candy for you while you play with the nation's savings, CitiBank.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 3, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> All the pictures of her look like a professional photo shoot. This isn't some kind of publicity stunt for a wannabe model or something, is it?
> 
> If not it was probably the other female staff that complained because the men were no longer looking at _them_. Jealousy can be a terrible thing.



Checked out the photos, only the first couple were really arguable as to whether or not the shirts she was wearing were appropriate for work since you could see most of her tits, otherwise she looked fine. I dunno but she looks to be very professionally dressed in most of the pictures, and she is a very attractive woman. The guys she worked with must have all been gayer then 3 dollar bills or something because you gotta be nuts to not to want that kind of eye candy around the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I wouldn't mind getting a piece of that sexy ass too, gotta envy the guy who is tappin that!


----------



## Trulen (Jun 3, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> All the pictures of her look like a professional photo shoot. This isn't some kind of publicity stunt for a wannabe model or something, is it?
> 
> If not it was probably the other female staff that complained because the men were no longer looking at _them_. Jealousy can be a terrible thing.





I agree with this.
The smell of publicity stunt is rank with this article.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, that was clever...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Cermage said:
			
		

> "In a regressive response more suitable for reality television than a white-shoe corporation in the 21st century, plaintiff was advised that these other comparator females may wear what they like, as their *general unattractiveness rendered moot their sartorial choices*, unlike plaintiff, whose shapeliness could not be heightened by beautifully tailored clothing."


I wonder how they're going to take that.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 3, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

> 7/10


I agree.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 3, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> C'mon, even SEC Officials watched porn excessively when the economy was going downhill, how clean could these guys minds be?
> 
> Poor lady. But she's really kinda haw.



apparently so clean till, all it took was the sight of a curvy shape for their mind to reach dirty mind overload. I guess that bank must have been filled with virgin guys who don't even know what porn is..


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 3, 2010)

Remember, we only got her side of the story, there's no reason we should come to the decision that she's innocent of everything yet. What if she spoke to her coworkers in a provocative manner? 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> She was finally transferred in July, the suit says. Matters didn't improve at the next branch, where she was chided for failing to recruit new customers despite being given an out of the way post on the second floor, her filings say. She was fired that August.
> 
> "The purported reasons for plaintiff's termination included that she failed to meet the required new account opening quotas, in addition to the credulity-straining assertion that her clothing choices were 'inappropriate,'" the suit said.


What exactly is an "out of the way" post? I think it'd be relatively easy to go around the bank. They don't even mention the actual quota (I'm assuming), only that she didn't meet the "average," which they didn't tell us either. How well do other employees do with a job on the second floor?

This lawsuit is what the attorney wants her to say. It is by no means the absolute truth.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 3, 2010)

Now I can understand how the banking crisis started

and those guys at her office, who find her 'to distracting' what's the problem? If I had such hot co-workes i'd be very, very happy


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jun 3, 2010)

wtf is up with those photos, it really does look like a professional modeling job, certainly not professional cothes!


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 3, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> wtf is up with those photos, it really does look like a professional modeling job, certainly not professional cothes!



For the first ones, yes.

But seriously. She's hot, but not enough to be disturbed by her hotness.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 3, 2010)

What the fuck total publicity bullshit, also I don't know what women are doing with this bare-leg garbage, are they lazy or something ? ? ? ? ?  Maybe that's the real reason she got shitcanned


----------



## Prophet (Jun 3, 2010)

Her looks probably had something to do with her being hired in the first place... sad but true.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is just an attention scam, and not real.


----------



## mightymage (Jun 3, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypershad12 (Jun 3, 2010)

She's not that hot. I've seen a ton more people hotter than her.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 3, 2010)

I see that today in news. These people doesn´t have sex´s live?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Her eyes aren't symmetrical. She isn't hot.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 3, 2010)

Well if that case is actually real, those guys are pretty retarded, who wouldn't like to have a nice eye candy (or you could say a _taco de ojo_ in Mexico) in the work, it's not as if she was naked or anything, so it's those idiots fault for not being able to be professional...


----------



## mew512 (Jun 3, 2010)

she is pretty hot, and why wouldnt you want this these guys are idiots LOL


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 3, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Her eyes aren't symmetrical. She isn't hot.



THIS!


----------



## vergilite (Jun 3, 2010)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap  *insert sexist joke* fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2010)

She should sing that in court.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2010)

bah i've seen porn stars hotter than her. the guys working who got her fired must be complete morons!


----------



## monkat (Jun 3, 2010)

Same reason I can't get hired: too sexy for customer service; all of the customers would just want to ride me, and then forget to buy things.

Sucks.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 3, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Same reason I can't get hired: too sexy for customer service; all of the customers would just want to ride me, and then forget to buy things.
> 
> Sucks.




You could always charge them and be part of the company.


----------



## lzyslckr (Jun 4, 2010)

If you get fired because you're too hot then they are obviously in the wrong filed of work.  And if the guys are too distracted from just a little exposure then I  don't know how they would react to customers who are dressed similar.


----------



## xist (Jun 4, 2010)

False description of goods....


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 4, 2010)

what/? there are many "hot" women on work why would they fire her?
that's...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 4, 2010)

I think someone is lying here...


----------



## injected11 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just saw this on the yahoo news pages. In that article, it stated that CitiBank said she was fired for 'unsatisfactory performance' and said she didn't show up for work on 2 occasions. A short investigation showed that the 2 dates they named were a Saturday and Sunday, when CitiBank isn't open. You really can't trust a thing ANYone says these days.


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 4, 2010)

she is f*cking perfect!!!


----------



## C175R (Jun 4, 2010)

She is hot. But not like OMG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but probly she didn't wanted to get laid with the Boss or the other Co-Workers and they started complaining and got fired.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd tap that.


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 4, 2010)

She's nothing to drool over but she's not bad,not that I care either way.....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 4, 2010)

They threw away an unique asset that can be use on display broads! If the boss was smart, She could of work as his secertary.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd hit it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> wtf is up with those photos, it really does look like a professional modeling job, certainly not professional cothes!


Read the captions then, most of those were her work clothes. And it's not hard to make pictures look like a photo shoot with a high quality camera and a light or two. And when it comes to females dressing in an office environment, when they want to look professional they wear nice clothes like those, and ya could probably get a couple of extra customers and sales if you were showing off some tits too.


----------



## heavyknight (Jun 4, 2010)

Dibs on being fired for being too ugly.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 4, 2010)

26 pictures on the voice slideshow ... the buzz was on french news too. They said "The employment contract signed by the banker stipulated that any dispute with the employer should be resolved by arbitration". Too hot to handle ( Movies and UFO song :_ Just like the story says, these boys are bad So keep out of shootin' range_) ? Bullshit !


			
				heavyknight said:
			
		

> Dibs on being fired for being too ugly.
> The other side
> QUOTEMrs. Bovrisse has alleged that Prada Japan described a number of female employees as "aged, ugly, fat, bad body shape, bad teeth, disgusting, and not cute," and pressured them to resign.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 4, 2010)

She has enormous feet.

Nice...stilettos


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> She has enormous feet.
> 
> Nice...stilettos


... and weird fingers


----------



## frogmyster3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Why would anyone fire _her_? This is madness.

"You're fired."
"Why?"
"For being too damn sexy."
"Wouldn't you keep me here if I was too sexy?"
"Erm... I'm a business manager therefore there is a flaw in my logic."


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jun 4, 2010)

I guess the problem was she was working at the wrong kind of bank, if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things must've got out of hand every time a male customer said "HELL YES!" when asked, "would you like to make a deposit"


----------

